# Goodbye Ruby...



## JchaeB (Jun 29, 2015)

Ruby passed away tonight. It's sad to think I didn't get almost any time with this precious little guy. I got him when he was a year old, very skiddish- distrustful- always on edge. As the months passed though he warmed up to me. Especially after he got sick. In the end he was taken by a tumor. 

Goodbye, Ruby. My first and most difficult rat. You didn't like me much at first, but you warmed up to me and I knew you and I would form a special bond. I love you...I miss you already.


----------



## Binky (Nov 15, 2014)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm very sorry for your loss  It was really kind of you to take in a special needs rat. Where did he come from? 

It's wonderful that you could teach him to trust you. The bond you had with Ruby sounds very special. 

The bright side of this is that you now have advanced rat-taming skills!


----------



## MousE190 (Oct 7, 2014)

Sorry for your loss, you probably spent more time with Ruby than you say..its after they are gone we wish we had more time,,it is all to short,and at the same time, it is very special
R.I.P Ruby.


----------



## JchaeB (Jun 29, 2015)

Minky said:


> I'm very sorry for your loss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He came from a friend of a friend. The female he came with warmed up instantly. I could tell that he would be a challenge right away, but like I said, he and I eventually made a bond.


----------



## JchaeB (Jun 29, 2015)

Binky said:


> Sorry for your loss.





MousE190 said:


> Sorry for your loss, you probably spent more time with Ruby than you say..its after they are gone we wish we had more time,,it is all to short,and at the same time, it is very special
> R.I.P Ruby.



Thank you very much.


----------

